# Unterschied zw. CC und DH Bikes



## Scale (26. Juli 2005)

Hi,

wo liegt eigentlich der Unterscheid zw einem CC und einem DH Bike außer dass beim DH hinten noch ein Dämpfer drin sitz und der Rahmen des DH stabieler ist. Was spricht dagegen dass ich mit meinem CC Bike eine DH Strecke fahre und warum haben CC Bikes in einem Bikepark nichts verloren? Wo liegen die Unterscheide im Fahrverhalten und für was ist ein CC Bike iegentlich gedacht für Waldwege wo mal ein Steinchen draufliegt oder was warum kann man mit denen nicht genauso abgehn?


----------



## alöx (26. Juli 2005)

Meinst du die Frage jetzt wirklich ernst?

CC = Cross Country (quer durch die Landschaft)

DH = DownHill (Berg runter)

CC-Rad

vollgefedert





nur federgabel





DH-Rad







sag mir nicht du siehst da keinen Unterschied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale (26. Juli 2005)

Ja doch SEHEN tu ich den Unterschied schon aber wo is der Unterschied bei den Bikes? Ja toll, quer urch die Landschaft kann ja auch den Berg runter gehn oder? Was is an ner DH Strecke anders?


----------



## alöx (26. Juli 2005)

Scale schrieb:
			
		

> Ja doch SEHEN tu ich den Unterschied schon aber wo is der Unterschied bei den Bikes? Ja toll, quer urch die Landschaft kann ja auch den Berg runter gehn oder? Was is an ner DH Strecke anders?



Hm also nehmen wir mal das was eine richtige DH-Strecke ist...











viel spass mit nem CC-Rad da. Klar geht es aber die Geschwindigkeit und das Material machen schon einen riesen Unterschied aus.


----------



## downhill biker (26. Juli 2005)

wenn du mitn cc rad ne dh strecke runtermachst is das wie wenn du mit nem 
flugzeug ohne flügeln fliegen willst.


----------



## downhill biker (26. Juli 2005)

noch ma ganz deutlich:

cc fully:
sehr fein, leicht...
http://www.mtb-bg.com/news/news00003_cannondale_scalpel.jpg

ordentliches dh fr fully:
schwer, auch fein...
http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/bilder/1079288398rubberducky.jpg
http://www.mtb-bg.com/news/news00039_brooklyn_tmx_bike.jpg


----------



## Sele666 (26. Juli 2005)

downhill biker schrieb:
			
		

> noch ma ganz deutlich:
> 
> cc fully:
> sehr fein, leicht...
> ...




naja des würd ich net als dh fully bezeichenen...


----------



## alöx (26. Juli 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> naja des würd ich net als dh fully bezeichenen...



Was ist es denn sonst?


----------



## downhill biker (26. Juli 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist es denn sonst?



mensch siehste nich das des nen rennrad is mit dem auch durch den wald fahren kann ohne ne 8 zu kriegen.


----------



## decolocsta (27. Juli 2005)

Ein Downhillbike ist dafür ausgelegt mit möglichst hoher Geschwindigkeit einen Berg runterzukommen und ein CC Bike um möglichst schnell einen Berg hochzufahren.
Beim Downhiller hast du oft nur eine sehr Schwere Überstzung, sprich vorne ein Kettenblatt ab 40 Zähne aufwärts und beim CCler sinds gleich 3 Kettenblätter.
Oft fahren Downhiller auch Rennradkasetten.
Beim Downhiller ist das Gewicht egal beim CC Bike wird meist viel Gewichtstuning betrieben.


----------



## hubabuba (28. Juli 2005)

Ein CC Rad ist meistens hinten vorne als höher. Bei einem DH Bike ist es genau umgekehrt. Besonders manchmal.
Und beide haben keine Klingel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (28. Juli 2005)

Sehr nettes Bild:







So, angenommen deine Rennstrecke sieht so aus, und geht steil bergab:






Welches der beiden Räder würdest du bevorzugen? Das is dann ein DH Rad.


----------



## alöx (28. Juli 2005)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Ein CC Rad ist meistens hinten vorne als höher. Bei einem DH Bike ist es genau umgekehrt. Besonders manchmal.
> Und beide haben keine Klingel.



Das mit der Klingel find ich jetzt aber interessant. Dann sind sie sich ja doch ähnlich.


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Juli 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> So, angenommen deine Rennstrecke sieht so aus, und geht steil bergab:


Was macht der Typ da auf dem Bild mit 'nem DH Bike in einem CC.Rennen  

Grüße


----------



## dirtmag (28. Juli 2005)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Downhiller ist das Gewicht egal ...


das würd ich so jetzt nicht sagen wollen


----------



## hubabuba (28. Juli 2005)

@dirtmag
Dann sags halt nicht.

@alöx
Eben. Und keinen Lenker haben auch beide nicht.


----------



## decolocsta (28. Juli 2005)

Ob ein DH Bike 19 oder 20 Kg wiegt ist doch voll sch*** egal.
Hauptsache es liegt ruhig und kommt unten an.

Oder denkst du die bauen Carbonsattelstützen an weil sie 30g sparen wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulbub (28. Juli 2005)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ein DH Bike 19 oder 20 Kg wiegt ist doch voll sch*** egal.
> Hauptsache es liegt ruhig und kommt unten an.
> 
> Oder denkst du die bauen Carbonsattelstützen an weil sie 30g sparen wollen?



Ja tun sie....neben RR-Kassetten, Revolution-Speichen, Aluschrauben und geschälten SLR´s. Du hast keine Ahnung...


----------



## drivingghost (28. Juli 2005)

Fährt Klausmann nicht sogar einen Speedneedle an seinem Downhillbomber? Ist es somit ein CC bike?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (29. Juli 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt Klausmann nicht sogar einen Speedneedle an seinem Downhillbomber? Ist es somit ein CC bike?



und Tune Naben, No Tubes felge, Spin X-Ray Speichen, Tune Kurbel, Tune Sattelstütze, Syntace Vorbau, Dura Ace Schaltwerk  

Wichtg ist noch dass DH Pisten auf Fotos leider nicht richtig rüberkommen man muss sich vorstellen dass die Fahrer eben nicht mir Arsch hinterm Sattel da in Schritt geschwindigkeit runterfahren wie es wohl jeder mit einem eher auf Uphill ausgerichteten Rad machen würde sondern mit 40, 50kmh aufwärts da runter rasen. 

Das BMW was gepostet wurde ist kein Dhler sondern ein Poser Rad. Ein Rad für Leute ide damit durch die Gegend gurken umd zu zeigen wie toll sie sind. 

Klar kann man damit DH fahren aber obs mit 30kg noch Spaß macht wag ich zu bezweifeln (bin aber kein Dhler Schulbub und Co können das besser beurteilen)

Ich habe das Gefühl dass sich von der Mentalität her DHler und CCler sehr ähneln. Ich meine natürlich DH und CC Racer, Bei beiden gehts um optmlae Beschleunigung extremes Gewciht sparen und ein möglichst für ihren EInsatzbereich effektives Fahrwerk.

An alle CCler rechnet auf das Gewicht eure Fahrwerke im Verhältnis 8-10 kg dann bekommt ihr ein genaues Verständnis davon wie viel Gewicht gespart wird

Ein 8kg CCler ist ungefähr so wie ein 18kg DHler einer der nur 16 wiegt wäre so wie das leichteste mit Federgabel ausgestatteste Rad im Leichtbauforum.






Speedys Rad mit 17,5 kg ist in etwa so wie ein Giant MCM mit Sid Athena, X.0 und Syntace sowie Schmolke Parts

Bringt dem Thread zwar ncihts aber so groß der Unterschied zwischen beiden Bikes auch ist der zwischen beiden Racern ist nicht so groß wie man ihn gerne redet


----------



## downhill biker (29. Juli 2005)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> und Tune Naben, No Tubes felge, Spin X-Ray Speichen, Tune Kurbel, Tune Sattelstütze, Syntace Vorbau, Dura Ace Schaltwerk
> 
> Wichtg ist noch dass DH Pisten auf Fotos leider nicht richtig rüberkommen man muss sich vorstellen dass die Fahrer eben nicht mir Arsch hinterm Sattel da in Schritt geschwindigkeit runterfahren wie es wohl jeder mit einem eher auf Uphill ausgerichteten Rad machen würde sondern mit 40, 50kmh aufwärts da runter rasen.
> 
> ...





rischtisch!!!!!
so ises!
es reichen 20kg bei nem dh´ler.
bei 30kg würde man sterben ohne ende!
übrigens fahre auch ne cartbonsattelstütze!spare dadurch 60g und bin zufrieden.


----------



## lelebebbel (29. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht der Typ da auf dem Bild mit 'nem DH Bike in einem CC.Rennen
> 
> Grüße



Das ist Bad Wildbad. DAS CC-Rennen würde ich gerne sehen


----------



## Scale (29. Juli 2005)

Aha... ich hab ein Scott Scale und des heißt des Teil is eigentlich dazu geeignet irgendwelche Berge hochzufahren??? Ein CC Bike is eigentlich voll des Langweiler Bike oder was, ich mein damit wenn es bissle hart abgeht kann ichs gleich stecken oder wie?


----------



## drivingghost (29. Juli 2005)

Nich alles so eng sehen, Scale. 
Was hier immer wieder gemeint wird aber gerne ungenau beschrieben wird:
Mit einen CC Rad hat man im brutalen Gelände nicht die besten Karten, ebenso ist es wenn man mit einem DH Boliden selbst auf den Berg strampeln muss. Jedes bike hat eben seine Vorzüge und Nachteile.


----------



## Schulbub (29. Juli 2005)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Das BMW was gepostet wurde ist kein Dhler sondern ein Poser Rad. Ein Rad für Leute ide damit durch die Gegend gurken umd zu zeigen wie toll sie sind.



Das gepostete BMW is das RubberDuck...das is ne Studie mit genau 3 gebauten Rahmen...das ist kein Serienbike.
Wenn du dir die neuen BMW´s anschaust, siehst du, daß die durchaus mit unter 20 kg aufbauen kannst.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (29. Juli 2005)

*pissed off mode an*



			
				Scale schrieb:
			
		

> Aha... ich hab ein Scott Scale und des heißt des Teil is eigentlich dazu geeignet irgendwelche Berge hochzufahren??? Ein CC Bike is eigentlich voll des Langweiler Bike oder was, ich mein damit wenn es bissle hart abgeht kann ichs gleich stecken oder wie?



ein cc-bike ist dazu gemacht um so schnell wie möglich von A nach A zu kommen, ein dh bike um so schnell wie möglich von A nach B zu kommen; und dabei geht es nur bergab.
wenn du ein bisschen nachdenken kannst, wirst du deine schlüsse daraus ziehen können.
und ich bin der meinung, dass du wahrscheinlich relativ gut nachdenken kannst, da du ja einen beruf hast, der es dir ermöglicht ein schweinegeld für eine sache auszugeben von der du offensichtlich absolut keine ahnung hast und mit der du dich wohl nicht länger befasst hast als ich brauche um diesen post zu verfassen.....stimmts?  

und nein. ein cc-bike ist kein langweiler-bike. aber ja, wenn es bissle abgeht kannst _du_ es wohl ziemlich gleich stecken.

*pissed off mode aus*


----------



## Helius-FR (29. Juli 2005)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> *pissed off mode an*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie Geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (29. Juli 2005)

100%ige Übereinstimmung


----------



## Scale (29. Juli 2005)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> *pissed off mode an*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ähm... warte da muss ich kurz überlegen... ne irgendwie hab ich schon Ahnung aber ich glaub du hasch bissle überschüssige energie?  des was du meinst konnte ich mir schon selber herbeidenken du toller Hengst. natürlich fahre ich kein scale ltd 10 oder 20 du pfeife hab nämlich kein gel********r und wollt eigentlich nur bissle mehr wissen... naja sry bin leider ned so toll wie du


----------



## Milass (29. Juli 2005)

Endlich mal wieder was zum Lachen


----------



## Andy988 (29. Juli 2005)

Naja was die "netten" Leute hier dir sagen wollen ist: 

DHbikes sind aufgrund der Bauform und des Gewichtes unkonfortabel wenn du einen Berg oder eine Tour machen willst. Bei DH-bikes sitzt man ziemlich niedrig und ziemlich weit hinten, dass hat den Vorteil, dass man nicht übern Lenker so schnell geht wenn man eben DH fährt .

Das CCbike kannst du eignetlich für alles nutzen, nur es hat halt gewissen Grenzen, ich würde damit kein DH fahren, weil das Material nicht so Stabil ist, bzw. das BIke nicht so Stabil aufgebaut ist da es eher leichter sein soll und auf dem Asphalt gleiten. : )


----------



## Scale (29. Juli 2005)

Endlich mal ein qualifizierter Beitrag   

Danke


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (30. Juli 2005)

Andy988 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja was die "netten" Leute hier dir sagen wollen ist:
> 
> DHbikes sind aufgrund der Bauform und des Gewichtes unkonfortabel wenn du einen Berg oder eine Tour machen willst. Bei DH-bikes sitzt man ziemlich niedrig und ziemlich weit hinten, dass hat den Vorteil, dass man nicht übern Lenker so schnell geht wenn man eben DH fährt .
> 
> Das CCbike kannst du eignetlich für alles nutzen, nur es hat halt gewissen Grenzen, ich würde damit kein DH fahren, weil das Material nicht so Stabil ist, bzw. das BIke nicht so Stabil aufgebaut ist da es eher leichter sein soll und auf dem Asphalt gleiten. : )



ne das Problem ist bei beiden die Geometrie und ein CC Race Bike hat einen genauso eingeschränkten EInsatzbereich wie ein DH Bike. Eine längere Tour ist auch mit nem CCler nicht unbeingt zu empfehlen.

die verschiedenen Bike Einsatzbereiche sidn in FAQs erklärt worden


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juli 2005)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> ne das Problem ist bei beiden die Geometrie und ein CC Race Bike hat einen genauso eingeschränkten EInsatzbereich wie ein DH Bike. Eine längere Tour ist auch mit nem CCler nicht unbeingt zu empfehlen.
> 
> die verschiedenen Bike Einsatzbereiche sidn in FAQs erklärt worden



Also ich fahre mit dem gleichen Bike, mit dem ich CC.Rennen fahre auch Marathons, die oft schon mal über 120Km lang sind und weit über 3000hm haben, ich weiss ja nicht was für dich 'ne längere Tour ist...  

Grüße.


----------



## Helius-FR (30. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fahre mit dem gleichen Bike, mit dem ich CC.Rennen fahre auch Marathons, die oft schon mal über 120Km lang sind und weit über 3000hm haben, ich weiss ja nicht was für dich 'ne längere Tour ist...
> 
> Grüße.


Ein Marathon ist keine Tour


----------



## namelessRider (30. Juli 2005)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Marathon ist keine Tour


... eine Tour mit 'nem CC-Bike aber weniger Tortour als mit 'nem DH-Panzer  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy988 (30. Juli 2005)

Man kann mit jedem Fahrrad überall runterfahren, du kannst sogar mit einem Rennrad den DH runterprügel. Nur es ist nicht dafür "AUSGELEGT" bzw. "BESTIMMT". Es gibt halt unterschiedliche Einsatz bereiche, wie gesagt ist das DH stabil abgestimmt und schön gefedert damit es beim Downhill viel aushält und gut dadurch manovieren lässt. Die Geometrie ist wie gesagt auch anders weil man öfter hintern Sattel muss bzw. der Schwerpunkt weiter hinten liegt damit man nicht über den Lenker fliegt, da es ja bekanntermassen Berg ab geht. Klar kann man damit auch eine Tour fahren, nur es ist nicht dafür gebaut, weil es zu schwer ist und die Sitzposition halt etwas umständlich dafür ist.

Beim CC nochmal. Ist das anders, man sitzt höher als Lenker meist und es wird ziemlich leicht gehalten, da es nicht für schwere Ackerwege ausgelegt ist (ich nenn das mal so   ). CC ist halt für die Leute die eine Tour fahren wollen, Downhill kann man wie gesagt auch damit fahren, nur allerdings ist die Sitzposition schlechter dafür und die Gefahr besteht eher, dass man übern Lenker geht. Und CC bikes sind leichter gebaut, da sie die stabilität wie beim DH nicht brauchen.

So jetzt hab ich auch keine Lust mehr


----------



## bachmayeah (30. Juli 2005)

geilo und ich dachte im ddd-bereich ginge es kindisch zu


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juli 2005)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Marathon ist keine Tour



Ist die Tour de France auch nicht


----------



## FeierFox (31. Juli 2005)

Andy988 schrieb:
			
		

> manovieren



Das gibt den 1.Platz in der Kategorie "Neologismus des Tages".


----------



## dubbel (31. Juli 2005)

downhill biker schrieb:
			
		

> bei 30kg würde man sterben ohne ende!


wie oft genau kann man denn sterben, bevor es zu ende ist?

oder redest du von Prometheus'schen erfahrungen?


----------



## Sunblade (1. August 2005)

Irgendwie stelle ich grad fest, dass hier viele Erklärungsversuche ein bischen "unbeholfen" (meistens hinten vorne als höher) sind, daher schlage ich ein praktisches Experiment vor.
Du gehst mit einem CC Rad in den nächsten Bikepark mit DH Strecke. Auf den Lift usw. verzichtest du und fährst selber hoch und anschließend den DH runter. Dann leist du dir einen DH Panzer und wiederhohlst das ganze damit. Hinterher sollte dir der unterschied klar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale (1. August 2005)

...ja da has recht alle machen so als ob es die dümmste frage is und könnens dann ned richtig beantworten... sorry wenn jetzt die frage wieder ned qualifiziert genug für euch is aber was si ein DH Panzer?  is des der überbegriff für dh bike...?


----------



## Special (1. August 2005)

Also, das ist jetzt der zweite Beitrag den ich von Scale gelesen habe. Und beide waren sowas von unqualifiziert. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob der Typ sich darüber schlapp lacht, welche "Diskussionen" sich auf seine Fragen und Antworten ergeben. Ich denke dafür ist dieses Forum nicht gemacht. Das kann der doch nicht ernst meinen und ist für alle schlecht, die wirklich Fragen haben und sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema MTB auseinandersetzen wollen. Ich bin sicherlich keine Spaßbremse, habe auch oft über die genalien Antworten abgelacht, aber bei den Beiträgen von Scale kann ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Schmirgel (1. August 2005)

>> aber was si ein DH Panzer?


----------



## namelessRider (1. August 2005)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> >> aber was si ein DH Panzer?


  
Na hoffentlich hatten die Jungs 'nen *Fullface-Helm* auf    !


----------



## DH-Ralli (1. August 2005)

Special schrieb:
			
		

> Also, das ist jetzt der zweite Beitrag den ich von Scale gelesen habe. Und beide waren sowas von unqualifiziert. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob der Typ sich darüber schlapp lacht, welche "Diskussionen" sich auf seine Fragen und Antworten ergeben. Ich denke dafür ist dieses Forum nicht gemacht. Das kann der doch nicht ernst meinen und ist für alle schlecht, die wirklich Fragen haben und sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema MTB auseinandersetzen wollen. Ich bin sicherlich keine Spaßbremse, habe auch oft über die genalien Antworten abgelacht, aber bei den Beiträgen von Scale kann ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.



Kann sein. Allerdings habe ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis - der teilweise aus bis zu fanatischen CC-Marathon-Rennradler besteht - auch immer wieder völlige Unkenntnis von DH und immer wieder entsprechenden Fragen anzuhören.

Meine Erklärung ist dann immer: Beide Bikes haben eine völlig unterschiedliche Geometrie (wurde ja auch schon mehrmals in diesem Fred erwähnt). Beim CC-Bike ist die Geomtrie so ausgelegt, dass das Vorderrad auch bei sehr steilen bergaufs möglichst nicht abhebt. Beim DH-Bike will man unterdessen bei Sprüngen etc. bewusst das Vorderrad mal hochziehen. Ausserdem muss ein DH-Bike schön stabil sein, sonst ist es nach ein Fahrten bereits put und das geht meist zu Lasten des Gewichts. Naja und sonst war ja eh schon alles gesagt.

EDIT: Habe übrigens, gleich als ich mein DH-Bike bekommen hatte, voller Tatendrang die oberschlaue Idee, damit eine 1000hm-Tour zu fahren. Zuerst bin ich ständig mit den Knien am Lenker angestossen. War auch nicht viel besser, als ich dann denn Sattel extrem raus und ans äusserste, hintere Ende des Sattels gerutscht bin. Zudem ist das Vorderrad bei etwas steileren Passagen immer wieder abgehoben. Ich habe es zwar geschafft, zugegebenermassen habe ich auch mal geschoben, aber das würde ich NIE wieder machen. Eher würde ich auf ein Konzert von Nena zusammen mit den Söhnen Mannheims gehen


----------



## Sunblade (1. August 2005)

Scale schrieb:
			
		

> was si ein DH Panzer?  is des der überbegriff für dh bike...?


Ein normales DH Bike, des Panzer nur weil die dinger meist relativ schwer sind.


----------



## Helius-FR (1. August 2005)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> >> aber was si ein DH Panzer?



Aus dem Grund sollen Frauen nicht zur Bundeswehr


----------



## roadrunner_gs (1. August 2005)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Grund sollen Frauen nicht zur Bundeswehr



Ist zwar ein Merkava, aber da in Israel für Frauen ein Jahr Wehrpflicht besteht liegst du gar nicht einmal so falsch.


----------



## dre (1. August 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du die Frage jetzt wirklich ernst?
> 
> CC = Cross Country (quer durch die Landschaft)
> 
> ...




Unterschied, was für´n Unterschied. Hollandrad ist Hollandrad.


----------



## Bierox (3. August 2005)

Fahren eigentlich Downhiller mit Klickpedale??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (3. August 2005)

Bierox schrieb:
			
		

> Fahren eigentlich Downhiller mit Klickpedale??



teils/teils


----------



## Bierox (3. August 2005)

Also auch Geschmackssache??


----------



## ewoq (3. August 2005)

ja  .....


----------



## DH-Ralli (11. August 2005)

Bierox schrieb:
			
		

> Fahren eigentlich Downhiller mit Klickpedale??



Guckst Du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=175413


----------

